# How do you promote your stuff Online ?



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

ok, there are a lot of threads here about promoting your brand etc... had a look but I did not see anything about:

How important is the viewer quality where you promote/advertise your stuff online ?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> How important is the viewer quality where you promote/advertise your stuff online ?


I think viewer quality (targeted shoppers) is always important when deciding where to advertise, whether it be online or offline.

If you are doing an event and it's for country music, you probably don't need to advertise your urban/hip hop clothing line 

If you sell music related t-shirts, rolling stone magazine might be a better choice of offline magazine advertising rather than popular mechanics 

In my opinion,you should always have your target customer in mind before you start spending any advertising dollars.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

There is _some_ advantage in just advertising wherever, in that it helps to spread your name and make more people aware of your presence; but it probably won't earn you very many sales for your advertising dollar.


----------



## Tgraphics (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm not sure whether you mean the quality of your images on-line and the facility for your targeted customers to zoom in and see your graphics in detail.
If this is the case, yes for sure customers want to see a good representation of your product to enable them to buy with confidence.
I totally agree with Rodney if you are marketing your product you must first define your market. Who are your prospective customers, why should they buy from you rather than the competition, what's your point of differentiation?
Are your graphics outstanding? What are the benefits of customers buying your Tees? Where are you likely find these customers? Can you build links to your site to attract these customers? Can you get past customers to recommend and refer you to others? What added value can you give to your customers?
Paul


----------

